# New Orleans Hornets (2-4) @ Los Angeles Lakers (5-1) ...11/8/09



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Preview​


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

devin brown gets his pocket picked 10 seconds into the game on the first possesion...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

okafor is an enjoyment to watch this season, his work on the boards has been exemplary


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Chris is having to scream out defensive assignments and yelling at people to step out... its sad that he is responsible for so much with this team, and even has to hold their hand on the defensive end.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

bobby brown just made a hell of a move attacking the basket, gotta love the fact he's mixing an inside game with all those jumpers he likes to take.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck the rest of the way. :cheers:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

anyone wanna say okafor is boring to watch now?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets reserves are shooting 4-18 at the half


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i feel like drinking a bottle of ipecac would leave me feeling less nauseous than watching the half assed effort put forth by this team...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

at least the rooks brought some ****in hustle for the last few minutes of the game. It's obvious they are being worked in gradually which I agree with, but thornton getting a couple minutes when we start getting in a scoring drought throughout the game would bring no objections from me.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's time to roll the dice with Thornton.If he can step in and do any damned thing that will be an improvement over any other two guard they've got.It's not like he could be worse on defense either or that he could make more mistakes than any of the "other hornets" that are already out there.

Why was MoPete out tonight?General Suckage or something more specific wrong with him?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see how you can't start thinking about a new coach if this team doesn't start to look like it knows what it's doing either.It's the coach's job to take care of most of the stuff that's really killing the hornets.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hornets.com postgame: Lakers 104, Hornets 88*

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2009/11/hornetscom-postgame-lakers-104-hornets.html


*Scott announces Stojakovic will start at Clippers*

http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2009/11/scott-announces-stojakovic-will-start.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well Julian has been disappointing,but I don't see how Peja is a much better option.At this point you may as well keep trying to get the young guys to help out.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Let's just let Bobby Brown and Marcus Thornton shoot our way out of this...Chris go take a nap or something until we get a team together. Don't be mad.


----------

